# Fruit Soup



## Selket (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi All:

When my hubby and I lived back in Massachusetts we went to a raw potluck once a month and one of the members came up with a recipe for raw papaya, young coconut and banana soup.  OMG, this is the best fruit soup I've ever eaten. A word of warning, it takes a lot of preparation as do most good raw meals.  
Here's the recipe, I hope you all enjoy it.

Cold Papaya, Young Coconut and Banana Soup
(from Boxborough, MA potluck)

Serves several people

Ingredients

1 large size ripe papaya					
5-pitted dates
¼ teaspoon pure vanilla extract			
Milk from 2 young coconuts with the flesh
(Old coconuts will not give the same results)	
2 bananas fresh or frozen (chop frozen in small pieces)
Dash of cinnamon


How you do it:

First prepare the coconuts.  Drain them of their delicious milk and then crack them open and remove “all” the meat.  This stuff is so good you don’t want to leave any behind.  I scrape the flesh out with my melon scoop or baller, but a good sturdy spoon will do.  Don’t worry about some of the soft brown stuff coming off with it that is good; just try not to include any of the woody shell.  Once the coconut meat and coconut milk are out I put it together through the blender until it’s smooth.  Then I put it through a fine sieve.  This ensures no hard pieces in your soup.  Once the coconut mix is sieved then rinse your blender out.  It might have some pieces of shell in it too.  

Cut the papaya in half.  Reserve one half to put in the blender and the other cut up into 1” pieces. (Remember to save the seeds for Papaya pepper. good for your digestion!!) Put ½ the papaya into the blender with the coconut mixture.  Add one of the bananas, and the dates.  Add the vanilla and cinnamon.  Blend until smooth.   

Put the puree into a large bowl and add the cubes of papaya and slice up the second banana and add to the soup.  You can also add other fresh fruit if you want.  It’s up to you.  Put in the fridge and let this get cold, then serve.  It’s absolutely delicious.

Bon Appetit


----------



## Audeo (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, this does sound like a pain in the rump, but it absolutely SCREAMS at me to make it!  I love fruit anything, and this just reads to be so soothing, so fruit-sweet, so wonderful!  I guarantee you that I will try this one soon.

Boxborough -- a lovely town due south of my brief home in Groton.  Near Concord, right?  Beautiful countryside!

Thank you so much for sharing this one!


----------



## Selket (Nov 9, 2004)

I was lucky to find two young coconuts and a semi-ripe papaya at the Asian market today, looks like fruit soup is in our future, today we're having Quiche, I can't wait to dig in.

DG


----------



## Selket (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry forgot to comment, I am not sure if Boxborough is near those places you mentioned.  We didn't venture out from Boxborough much, just went there for the potluck and left, but yes, the country side is amazing over there, I miss New England.  We lived in Waltham and I have to say fall was so beautiful, now that I'm over here in the west I don't see the color changes like there, I really miss that too.

DG


----------



## Audeo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, you may not have gorgeous maples any more, but you have year-round golf courses, right?  I miss it, too.

By the by, I happened to be at the local Albertson's on Sunday and found a papaya better suited to use as a wrecking ball than a fruit, and they only wanted a mere $5.00 for the thing!  Ha!

So I'm shopping around...and once I find it, it's going to be fruit soup here this weekend for sure!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

Cold Blueberry Soup: (made with wine)

6 cups blueberries
5 cups water
1 cup sugar
2 lemons sliced
1 stick cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp allspice
4 1/2 cups sour cream
1 cup DRY red wine

Combine blueberries, water, sugar, lemon and spices in large saucepan boil over high heat. Reduce heat medium low, simmer 15 minutes.

Strain mixture, discard lemon and cinnamon. Cover and chill. Before serving, whisk in sour cream and wine.


----------

